# Avengers: Infinity War - Diese MCU-Charaktere sind ebenfalls gestorben



## AndreLinken (14. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Infinity War - Diese MCU-Charaktere sind ebenfalls gestorben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Infinity War - Diese MCU-Charaktere sind ebenfalls gestorben*


----------



## Subarzer (14. Mai 2018)

> Bevor wir tiefer in diese Meldung eindringen, müssen wir an dieser Stelle eine Spoiler-Warnung aussprechen.





> Avengers: Infinity War - Diese MCU-Charaktere sind ebenfalls gestorben


Zu spät Leute. Ihr habt bereits in die Headline den dicksten Spoiler des Films gesteckt...


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2018)

Irgwndwie schnallen gewisse Leute nicht, dass man mit solchen Überschriften den Spass/Sannung von ganze Filme nimmt.


----------



## Wubaron (14. Mai 2018)

Seid wann läuft der Film schon? 3-4 Wochen. Das sollte reichen, oder wie lange soll die Schweigepflicht noch dauern? Als nächstes beschwert sich jemand über den Spoiler das Darth Vader der Vater von Luke ist...
Ps. ich hab infinty war auch noch nicht gesehen und trotzdem stören mich die spoiler nicht.

Edit: Ich mein das nicht so patzig wie es sich liest. Aber irgendwann wollen die Leute halt anfangen darüber sich öffentlich zu unterhalten. Okay, Überschriften sind was anderes. Da wäre es ein leichtes neutral zu bleiben. Aber die Tatsache das viele MCU Helden abkratzen ist doch nichts geheimes? War doch klar das in Infinity War Helden das Zeitliche segnen. Welche das sind, das wäre ein Spoiler.


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Seid wann läuft der Film schon? 3-4 Wochen. Das sollte reichen, oder wie lange soll die Schweigepflicht noch dauern? Als nächstes beschwert sich jemand über den Spoiler das Darth Vader der Vater von Luke ist...
> Ps. ich hab infinty war auch noch nicht gesehen und trotzdem stören mich die spoiler nicht.
> 
> Edit: Ich mein das nicht so patzig wie es sich liest. Aber irgendwann wollen die Leute halt anfangen darüber sich öffentlich zu unterhalten. Okay, Überschriften sind was anderes. Da wäre es ein leichtes neutral zu bleiben. Aber die Tatsache das viele MCU Helden abkratzen ist doch nichts geheimes? War doch klar das in Infinity War Helden das Zeitliche segnen. Welche das sind, das wäre ein Spoiler.



Ja, das ist halt das Problem.
Heutzutage muss/soll jeder gleich alles konsumieren, was einem vor die Füsse geworfen wird.
Wehe, man hat weder Zeit und/oder Geld, gleich bei jedem Film ins Kino zu rennen.

Und nein, ich würde meinem Neffen, wenn er das erste Mal Star Wars anschaut NICHT vorher erzählen, dass Vader stirbt und Lukes Vater ist.
Spoiler sind so lange Spoiler, bis man einen Film/Geschichte noch nicht gesehen oder gelesen hat.


----------



## kornhill (14. Mai 2018)

Danke für den knallharten Spoiler in der Überschrift! So das man es auf jeden Fall sehen MUSS! Sowas ist ECHT SCHEISSE!!! DANKE..... grundlos, unprofessionell und ne echte Arschlochaktion!


----------



## Fimbul (14. Mai 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja, das ist halt das Problem.
> Heutzutage muss/soll jeder gleich alles konsumieren, was einem vor die Füsse geworfen wird.
> Wehe, man hat weder Zeit und/oder Geld, gleich bei jedem Film ins Kino zu rennen.
> 
> ...



Nein muß nicht jeder gleich alles sofort... 
Aber damit leben, daß der Rest der Welt halt irgendwann auch drüber etwas öffentlicher diskutiert und da nicht auf jeden einzelnen "Rücksicht" nehmen kann der nur ja nicht den kleinsten Schnipsel mitbekommen will, das halt schon. 

Es geht auch nicht darum ob DU Deinem Neffen das vorher erzählst. Aber er wird wohl auf kurz oder lang potentiell im Netz drüber stolpern, wenn er im Umfeld von Star Wars, Popkultur und Co herumsurft... Damit muß man halt leben.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. Mai 2018)

Der Spoiler ist auch nun nicht nur 3 Wochen alt. Den Comic gibt es schon Jahrelang, dass in Infinity wars einige sterben ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis. Der Darth Vader Vergleich hinkt hier also nicht mal.


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2018)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Der Spoiler ist auch nun nicht nur 3 Wochen alt. Den Comic gibt es schon Jahrelang, dass in Infinity wars einige sterben ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis. Der Darth Vader Vergleich hinkt hier also nicht mal.



Die Batman-Comics (Fark Knight) gibts auch schon lange. Na und? Trotzdem musste ich das niemandem erzählen vor dem Kino.

Eine einfache Sache:
Es braucht keine solchen Spoiler in einer Überschrift. Was bringts denn?
Jene, welche sich darüber ärgern (ich) nervts.
Jene, denen sowas egal ist, gibts aber auch keinen Mehrwert.

Also mit Spoiler sind 50% (?) genervt.
Ohne Spoiler 0% 
Der "Happy-Anteil" liegt bei letzterem so oder so höher


----------

